# 95' fin and feather rebuild



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Replaced steering with hydraulic so we could hide the cables later on under the floor. Decks are under way! Using plywood for the deck with an epoxy resin.


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Floor and deck coming along.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Love to see the finished boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Good job man. You got a lot done and the ugly part is over.

I am so happy to see that I am not the only person whose jigsaw never cuts straight.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Same here. Nothing that can't be covered with a nice trim anyway!


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Haha a nice trim and everything is good to go! And the floor will be epoxied anyways so it's just gotta fit and im good. Here'S some work to the transom


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Great looking build buddy, it's gonna be killer when you're finished


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Floor in!


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Deck is coming along. Being epoxied.


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/95-fin-and-feather-rebuild.45381/

I'm continuing the thread here.


----------

